# New Truck - What would you get?



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

Just curious about what people would buy if they were looking to buy a new truck.

Personally, I like the new GMC Sierras. I'm a big GM guy, I have a '00 Silverado 1500 now that is nearing 170k and is still going strong - "like a rock", even 

I'm not too sure how I feel about the new F-150's ... I think the 04-08's were much better looking. 

Anyone else have opinions on the matter???


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I love my 99 Silverado, has the offroad package and I get 18-20 mpg


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Just keep in mind that any GM or Chrysler product might not have a company to back the warranty in a few years.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Bad time to be buying new. The big three are in deep Financial doody. last thing you want is to buy a new truck then have the company go bankrupt.

Ford Claims they are Financially stable (barely) at the moment but are asking for funds to be reserved. So they are in almost as much doody as GM

GM is cutting cost by dumping brands like Pontiac but is still in financial doody.

Chrysler is in huge trouble and may be filing for chapter 11 by the end of the month.

As far as Opinion I am mostly a GM guy though I do like some Chrysler Products.


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

LOL I know some of you guys won't want to hear this....but I LOVE my Nissan Titan. LOVE IT!


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh I definitely don't plan on buying new, I'm just a truck guy and am interested on what everyone else thinks about the new models on the market today.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> And that Sir, is why the big 3 are going belly up, aside from the mis management at the top....


I was a big "buy American" person, until it came time to buy the loser cruiser (minivan) for my wife. Everything as far as minivans made by GM, Ford, and Chrysler was, and still is, total crap. We're now on our second Honda Odyssey....built in the United States, and the features, ergonomics, and safety ratings put any Big 3 product to shame.

I'm as patriotic as anyone, but when it comes to the safety of my family, I don't stand on principle.


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

USMCMP5811 said:


> And that Sir, is why the big 3 are going belly up, aside from the mis management at the top....


Sorry, but when I bought it, it was a better product for the same, or even less, money. I researched EVERY comparable truck at the time, and the Titan was far and away the best on the market (at least in my opinion). At least it was built in America. That has to count for something, right?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

2009 Ford F-150 Platinum:


















2009 Chevy Avalanche LTZ:


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

Which begs the question..If all of these Japanese vehicles are built in the US..Why Can't the US Automakers build and engineer the same quality and safety? I know everyone will have a bunch of answers but the bottom line is until they do, the Big 3 will continue to shit the bed...


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

LawMan3 said:


> I've always had GMs or Fords - but those new Toyota Tundras are pretty badass


Not even _Consumer Distorts, _the foreign cosseting magazine, could give the Tundra high marks:



> Toyota vehicles are known for their reliability, but a new Consumer Reports says three models are slipping from their list.
> On the test track, the four wheel drive Toyota Tundra V-8 earned high scores. The redesigned Tundra performed well on the track and off-road. But the latest Consumer Reports survey finds problems with the four wheel drive version.
> "Our subscribers are reporting problems mainly with the drive system so we're no longer recommending the V-8 four wheel drive Tundra," explained David Champion of Consumer Reports.
> In addition, Consumer Reports found the redesigned V-6 Toyota Camry has problems with its new six speed automatic transmission.
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

I always bought American, and the last new vehicle I bought for myself (1995 Jeep Cherokee) was American.

However, when spending tens of thousands of dollars on something that I want to transport my family safely and dependably, I'm going with what is the safest and most dependable. As I mentioned before, nothing American came close to the Honda Odyssey as far as minivans.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a 2004 Ford f150 eddie bauer edition shortbed to tow both my 22 ft angler cabin cruiser and my 87 mustang gt.. LOVE IT!


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

I had an 05' Titan and it was by far the best vehicle I ever owned. Due to the 80 mile round trip commute I had to the family business I had to dump it for the 15 mpg highway miles. Still, fit , finish and engineering were far superior to the Avalanche and F250 I had owned previously. Wife has a Maxima and I have been very impressed with the Nissan products. As Midwatch stated, thte truck was built in Alabama.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Im looking to get a truck as well. So far I'm zeroing in on the '09 F-150.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

LawMan3 said:


> I won't buy a brand new vehicle. Get a used one, a year old with about 15k on it, and you'll save about 10k.


....._but_ what about the new car smell!


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

I just grabbed a black 08 Silverado ext cab at the end of the season when they were doing employee pricing...its got a fuel management system in it....excellent gas mileage with a big V-8.....I love it...


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Buy a Prius, jack it up and put a turbo diesel in it.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

LawMan3 said:


> I won't buy a brand new vehicle. Get a used one, a year old with about 15k on it, and you'll save about 10k.





Pats2009 said:


> ....._but_ what about the new car smell!


He lied.

You'll save 9,999.01. $10k off with a $.99 "New Car Scent" blue tree air freshener.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a 04 F-150 super crew. And I love the the ride. I think, ford is the way to go.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm on my third Toyota between two trucks and a Corolla for Mrs. Law. Currently run an '05 Tacoma DoubleCab and I love it. Before that had the previous generation Tundra and loved that as well. 

My old man gets pissed at me because I always speak of buying American products and I rant about cheap Chinese chunks of shit, but then go off and buy a 'Yota. Sorry after years of Dodge and Chevy, I found them to be more trouble than they were worth, mostly in lost time being in the shop for poor quality issues.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Boys and girls... 

Chrysler HAS gone bankrupt. We had a meeting on it last week. We went chapter 11 on 4/30. The dealership body seems EXTREMELY confident about this move though. As someone who's been in the auto industry for 9... *sigh*... 9 loooong years I've seen the ups and downs. Obviously we're really, reaaaally down right now, but we're at the bottom of the barrel and the only direction we can go is up. Based on our intel, we're going to pull out of the bankruptcy stronger and leaner than before. Lots of dealerships aren't going to make it, some will be flat out asked to terminate, but in the end, it will make a stronger dealer group. 

As far as the factory backed warranties on the vehicles, don't worry, the feds have already stated that in the unlikely event we don't recover from the bankruptcy, the government will honor the warranties and pay for the repairs. They've announced that for Chrysler, but not quite yet for GM. As far as we know, GM is on the brink of following suit with a bankruptcy. 

Today marks the last day of "Employee Pricing Plus" which ridiculously discounted just about all the more expensive Mopar vehicles. It was common in the last 2 months to see $40k Rams get discounted to $29k, or Grand Cherokee's get reduced by around $12000 off MSRP. 

All that being said, and being the expert that I am :wink: with regard to vehicles, having driven just about everything that's available to the general public... 

My choice would either be a Sierra Denali pickup, or the 2009 Ram 1500. Both have ridiculously powerful V8's... I believe the Ram gets better mileage, and the interior is flat out incredible. Being a Ford guy for nearly 3 years, my favorite company demo was an '06 F150 SuperCrew, but ever since the '09 Ram emerged I have to say, if I didn't have my Escalade, I'd be driving one in a heartbeat. It destroys Titans(which were modeled off the Ram) and the Tundra's have wholesalers walking away. They have too many problems for a "Toyota" vehicle.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> As far as the factory backed warranties on the vehicles, don't worry, the feds have already stated that in the unlikely event we don't recover from the bankruptcy, the American taxpayer will honor the warranties and pay for the repairs.


Just a slight correction there Private C!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Not to mention, Cowboy, that Toyota is NUMBER 1...for vehicle recalls! Sorry, Delta, my dad will compare his T&C with those Honda Odyssey shit-spreaders any day of the week. Honda was unable to build a decent minivan previous to the Chrysler engineering staff traveling to the home islands to help them out.

As a 'car guy', I don't really pay attention to Consumer Distorts, as I don't view cars as appliances. As an American, I don't really pay attention to Consumer Distorts, as it is produced by anti-american progressives who joyfully anticipate the distruction of this country and the philosophy that is its foundation. 

In any event, I like the Silverado's...

And on a related note, MoPar and GM shoulda gone into bankruptcy BEFORE they took government money. Nothing good can come of government interference...


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Koz! 

Thank you for the correction sir... My humble apologies... 

As far as minivans and the competition between "Loosah Cruisahs" go... Anyone notice the latest most popular selling minivan on the market right now? No?

The Volkswagen Routan. It's about as dissimilar to a Town & Country as a Tahoe is to a Yukon. In other words... They're the same damn thing, only rebadged. (Soccer moms are so easy to trick...)

But this thread isn't about minivans... 

It's about the biggest baddest truck that screams "Get outta my waaaaay!" and leaves your ears aching from the dual exhaust howl as it tears past you hauling a boat. Read: '09 Ram.

...Or any other full-size variant that has road-ripping torque. I'm a GM driver myself and happy to love my 6-Liter.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Buy a Toyota Tundra. Toyota reliability and its built in the United States.


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> My choice would either be a Sierra Denali pickup, or the 2009 Ram 1500...It destroys Titans


Blah blah blah...save your American propaganda. 

As my esteemed colleague Nighttrain has stated, the Titan is BY FAR the best vehicle ever created. (I may have embellished a little)


----------



## EH466 (Apr 21, 2008)

Personally I would never buy a 1/2 ton truck. 

I'm a diesel man aswell, and for that the dodge cummins is the only name in town, however I do like the duramax's but a truck having IFS is annoying


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Well, the Dirtymax is know for launching it's head gaskets and heads just like the powerjoke but, if you're going for the automatic trans, Now that alison trany that you find behind the dirtymax is the way to go. and your right, IFS sucks. If I wanted something to ride like a Caddy, I'd buy a Caddy.


freak! lol


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> If I wanted something to ride like a Caddy, I'd buy a Caddy.


Your truck rides better than my Caddy...


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

dcs2244 said:


> Your truck rides better than my Caddy...


Yeah, but you're driving one from your rookie year;


----------



## EH466 (Apr 21, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Well, the Dirtymax is know for launching it's head gaskets and heads just like the powerjoke but, if you're going for the automatic trans, Now that alison trany that you find behind the dirtymax is the way to go. and your right, IFS sucks. If I wanted something to ride like a Caddy, I'd buy a Caddy.


They are all warrantied to 200k miles now I believe since GM was having those issues, and the LBZ Duramax was the most powerful stock diesel period, with a stellar trans to back it up.

If I was the OP, I'd look for a common rail 5.9 cummins, there are a ton on the market with low miles, and probably some still sitting at the dealer. The new 6.7 cummins is still decent, but it is choked up to the max with emissions bullshit, although you could always get a DPF delete kit, remove the EGR and be in good shape


----------



## EH466 (Apr 21, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Actualy the last year for the common rail was 05 I belive, but you could probably pick one up with under 35K on the clock for short $$$


The common rails ran from 03 to 07.5


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Get a Tundra. Got one last summer for $28,000, MSRP was $34,000. Plus they gave me a 100,000 mile bumper to bumper warranty with 0% on my five year loan. I would imagine the deals for Tundras are better now. I love mine.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Love my urban assault vehicle, the 2007 Chevy Tahoe. If I had more manly things to do with my vehicle I'd definitely go with the Avalanche. I still pull a trailer for my ******* toy and we live in the hills. The city uses two Caterpillar long-neck tractors with chains to plow my street during the winter and the Tahoe cruises on up no problem...but mostly because of the Bridgestone ATs.

But the best car I had was a 1990 Nissan 300ZX. The engine was pissah and had over 150K before I got t-boned down at Fort Bragg. I went through two Grand Cherokees before going up to the Tahoe. As soon as I signed the papers for this big truck, my penis shriveled up to the size of USMCMP5811's willy. Things will never be the same.


----------

